# Is this normal



## Jettascott (May 4, 2015)

I picked up a 2003 Jetta 1.8t and noticed a gear with no cover on bottom side of motor? I have a pic. But new to site not sure how to post it. If someone could please let me know if this is Normal I would appreciate it 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Jettascott (May 4, 2015)

Send me email or PM so I can show the pic. Just seems weird this gear is exposed. But looked at other pics and looks the same.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## VR6OSO1 (Mar 28, 2002)

It has to be Flywheel, or torque converter.


----------

